

Yelp University Dataset - adi92
http://engineeringblog.yelp.com/2011/09/calling-all-data-miners.html

======
PaulHoule
Why not make it available to everybody?

There's a lot of data mining talent in academia, but there's also a lot of us
in the "real world" who follow what they do closely and add our own special
twists because we've been doing data analysis for decades rather than teaching
about it for decades.

Why keep the data under wraps? I can't see the data being all that valuable to
Yelp's competitors, unless somebody wants to make a niche out of have stale
data about university towns.

~~~
ben1040
It might not be valuable to competitors, but I wonder if this data set would
be useful for someone trying to write fake reviews that get past their
filtering mechanisms.

------
andre
is this the same dataset:

<http://socialcomputing.asu.edu/datasets/Yelp>

~~~
truncs
I think the dataset you mentioned only contains the yelp social graph ie it
doesn't have the reviews and stuff.

------
rorrr
> _you'll need to be associated with an academic institution to qualify for
> access_

